# Renting in Ontario



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

We just sold our house, and we're going to rent for a while. I've been out of the rental game for a long time. 

I'm just wondering, can a landlord legally ask for a credit report, and if yes, do they get it from the credit bureaus or should I request one myself to provide to landlords?

I already have a letter of employment. Is there anything else that I should get in advance before starting to go house-hunting?


----------



## rd_aaron (Jun 24, 2011)

Spudd said:


> We just sold our house, and we're going to rent for a while. I've been out of the rental game for a long time.
> 
> I'm just wondering, can a landlord legally ask for a credit report, and if yes, do they get it from the credit bureaus or should I request one myself to provide to landlords?
> 
> I already have a letter of employment. Is there anything else that I should get in advance before starting to go house-hunting?


You should probably have some sort of reference. I'm guessing if you've owned the house for awhile, you probably don't have a recent landlord as a reference, so you might have to get creative.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Doing a credit check is pretty standard these days. A car dealer wouldn't lease you a $30,000 car without a credit check, why should a landlord lease a $250,000 house?

Another common thing to check on is previous landlords. Not having any, or not disclosing them is a red flag so have some proof that you were a home owner for the last few years.

Basically landlords want to know that you can afford the place, that you will take decent care of it and not wreck it. Common sense stuff.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Proof of income , credit check and references is standard stuff.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Credit check will cost you about $20.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes they can ask for a credit check, but they're supposed to run it themselves. If you have a credit report obtained on your own you can offer it to them. They can ask for your SIN to make getting the credit check easier, but you do not have to give it.


----------



## gwcanuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Spudd said:


> We just sold our house, and we're going to rent for a while. I've been out of the rental game for a long time.
> 
> I'm just wondering, can a landlord legally ask for a credit report, and if yes, do they get it from the credit bureaus or should I request one myself to provide to landlords?
> 
> I already have a letter of employment. Is there anything else that I should get in advance before starting to go house-hunting?


Yes. Find a good real estate agent. This is an excellent time to buy.


----------



## colossk (May 11, 2011)

Credit check is standard but you can refuse to give one. On the other hand a landlord can refuse to rent to you without a credit check. They won't state that is the reason but they will turn you down and just not give a reason.

I wouldn't accept a credit report from a tenant, I would want to run my own so I know it's legit and not doctored in some way. 

Yes they come from the credit bureaus


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

A management company I worked with would ask for SIN and credit check. Applicant was free to refuse. Management company would then reject the application. If anyone questioned this, the answer was "application incomplete".


----------

